
When using open source makes you an enemy of the state - chaostheory
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/feb/23/opensource-intellectual-property
======
monkeygrinder
That's a great read, and it inspired me to write this blog. you should also
check out Free Software Foundation's comments!

[http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?ent...](http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2811&blogid=10)

<http://www.fsf.org/licensing/2010-02-ustr-comment.html>

